# Deadliest Frog In The World



## liam3012 (Sep 22, 2010)

I was watching Deadliest 60 today and Steve Backshall and team were looking for the most deadliest animal in the world which apparantly is a Poison Dart Frog, They had found a small group and they were red bodied with blue arms and legs.

I know they loose their poisons in captivity but what species is this and is it the most toxic of all darts?


----------



## matt_mcmahon77 (Dec 3, 2009)

liam3012 said:


> I was watching Deadliest 60 today and Steve Backshall and team were looking for the most deadliest animal in the world which apparantly is a Poison Dart Frog, They had found a small group and they were red bodied with blue arms and legs.
> 
> I know they loose their poisons in captivity but what species is this and is it the most toxic of all darts?


To me it sounds like a blue jeans strawberry dart frog(think pumila). It might be the most toxix dart frog not sure on this tbh, but not more toxic than a terribillis.


----------



## kroot (Mar 11, 2010)

Beat me to it.
Yep sounds like blue jeans. O.pumilio
Thought bicolor or terribalis were mode toxic as well?


----------



## RobM (Aug 27, 2009)

A dart frog cannot be the most deadliest animal! It could be the most poisonous though. 
I heard the Golden poison dart frog (Phyllobates terribilis) was the most poisonous :|. 
The frog you describe is probably a red and blue coloured morph of Dendrobates pumilio.


----------



## liam3012 (Sep 22, 2010)

Yeah maybe thats what he meant by it being the most poisonous but the most deadliest when the toxins are in the bloodstream of another animal. 

After he caught this little red one, he said there was this golden one from columbia that had enough toxins to knock down 10 grown men dead.

So cute:flrt: but damn..


----------



## matt_mcmahon77 (Dec 3, 2009)

liam3012 said:


> Yeah maybe thats what he meant by it being the most poisonous but the most deadliest when the toxins are in the bloodstream of another animal.
> 
> After he caught this little red one, he said there was this* golden one from columbia that had enough toxins to knock down 10 grown men dead.*
> 
> So cute:flrt: but damn..


 Yep thats terribillis!!!


----------



## leonh (Nov 19, 2008)

me too i watched that,lol to think were all grown adults watching kid's t.v.and yep thats why the columbian indians named him terribalis (terrible) dart frog because of his toxic pay load. him first then bicolour then aurentina


----------



## liam3012 (Sep 22, 2010)

:lol2: yeah, none the less its always interesting to see.

That name certainly suits that frog, are they bred in captivity ? and are these frogs expensive ?


----------



## matt_mcmahon77 (Dec 3, 2009)

liam3012 said:


> :lol2: yeah, none the less its always interesting to see.
> 
> That name certainly suits that frog, are they bred in captivity ? and are these frogs expensive ?


Yes all the frogs mentioned above are bred in captivity. Terribillis aren't too bad price wise but the pums(strawberry dart frogs) can be pretty pricey.


----------



## liam3012 (Sep 22, 2010)

Yeah i just had a gander on Dartfrog and noticed they have had Strawberry Dart Frogs as well as a very beautiful selection.
Its amazing how such delicate and amazing frogs have become so easily obtainable.

When you say "Morph" ....what do you mean by this? sorry to be a bit behind :lol2:


----------



## matt_mcmahon77 (Dec 3, 2009)

Well they are all strawberry dartfrogs but you can then get different types which are Murphy, all different colour, but they are all part of the pumilia family


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Locality is more accurate than morph. Generally after genus and species they are named after where they come from. "Bastimentos" "Sipalwani" "French Guyana" Etc etc


----------



## BenjaminBoaz (Jan 6, 2006)

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> To me it sounds like a blue jeans strawberry dart frog(think pumila). It might be the most toxix dart frog not sure on this tbh, but not more toxic than a terribillis.[/QUOT
> 
> Already answered but yes terribillis is the most toxic.
> When did strawberry dart frogs start getting called blue jeans! Lmao


----------



## matt_mcmahon77 (Dec 3, 2009)

animalstorey said:


> matt_mcmahon77 said:
> 
> 
> > To me it sounds like a blue jeans strawberry dart frog(think pumila). It might be the most toxix dart frog not sure on this tbh, but not more toxic than a terribillis.[/QUOT
> ...


----------



## berksmike (Jan 2, 2008)

And I thought this was the deadliest in the world (ok strictly speaking he was a toad....):


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

i remember the green and black ones and the red ones from costa rica...

they were everywhere... goofy me never wore gloves handling them back then...:blush:


----------



## BenjaminBoaz (Jan 6, 2006)

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> animalstorey said:
> 
> 
> > there is a type of strawberry dartfrog that has the nickname blue jeans dart frog due to it's bright ref body and then blue legs.
> ...


----------



## RobM (Aug 27, 2009)

berksmike said:


> And I thought this was the deadliest in the world (ok strictly speaking he was a toad....):
> image


Toads are frogs, so all is good! :2thumb:


----------



## BenjaminBoaz (Jan 6, 2006)

HABU said:


> i remember the green and black ones and the red ones from costa rica...
> 
> they were everywhere... goofy me never wore gloves handling them back then...:blush:


The scientists in central/south america test the strength with their tongue so don't worry! (maybe not all of them but I have an article about it somewhere!)


----------



## BenjaminBoaz (Jan 6, 2006)

RobM said:


> Toads are frogs, so all is good! :2thumb:


Actually there are many differences between frogs and toads!

The toads in the bufo family are known as the "true" toads. All other frogs that are called toads are not really toads. They may have a toad's body shape or have numerous warts, but they are not true toads. One of the features true toads have that no other type of frog has is a Bidder's organ. A Bidder's organ is a female body part that is found inside a male toad. This organ does not appear to do anything in a healthy male toad. It does, however, help to tell a true toad apart from all other species of frogs that exist on Earth.

True toads have other hidden features, too. They have an odd joint between their lower backbone, or spine, and their hip bones that makes it difficult for the toads to jump well. They can walk or hop short distances, but they cannot leap several feet like some of the other species of frogs. They have only seven bones in their spines instead of the eight that most other frogs have; they have fewer bones in their front and back feet, and they have shorter toes than other frogs typically have. In addition, the pair of shoulder blades, which are usually separate in other frogs, are fused together in toads into one big shoulder blade that stretches across the whole upper back. Their lack of teeth also sets the true toads apart. None of the true toads have teeth on the upper jaw, while almost all other frogs do.

The most noticeable feature of true toads is their warty skin, especially the huge "wart" on the back of the head. The big "wart" is called a paratoid (pair-RAH-toyd) gland and makes a white, liquid poison that looks like milk. Not all true toads have paratoid glands, but the glands are usually very noticeable in the toads that do have them. The pair of paratoid glands on the American toad, for example, looks like large, flat water balloons that extend from behind the eye to the front of the back. Some species of frogs that are not true toads also have paratoid glands, so just seeing a paratoid gland is not enough to identify a frog as a true toad.


----------



## liam3012 (Sep 22, 2010)

Theres a "blue jeans" in the classifieds


----------



## matt_mcmahon77 (Dec 3, 2009)

animalstorey said:


> matt_mcmahon77 said:
> 
> 
> > But by whom and when? I use to keep darts 18 years ago and the blue legged one you are talking about was the only strawberry about but it wasn't called blue jeans. Just wondering when some one made this up?
> ...


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

animalstorey said:


> When did strawberry dart frogs start getting called blue jeans! Lmao


It's a locality of Pumilio, has another name but can't remember it. There's black jeans aswell.

Perhaps it's American and has filtered over here.


----------



## BenjaminBoaz (Jan 6, 2006)

It's ok I'm not moaning at anyone, I just hear these odd 'common' names cropping up from time to time and think, where did that come from! Lol. Suppose it makes sense.


----------



## sambridge15 (Nov 22, 2009)

animalstorey said:


> It's ok I'm not moaning at anyone, I just hear these odd 'common' names cropping up from time to time and think, where did that come from! Lol. Suppose it makes sense.


guess its the same with any morph


----------



## BenjaminBoaz (Jan 6, 2006)

Good job we have Latin isn't it.


----------



## jme2049 (Jan 11, 2008)

I done this thread not long ago! :lol2:


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

animalstorey said:


> Good job we have Latin isn't it.


 trouble is the morphs aint latinised its a ruddy nightmare for a beginner:gasp:.me book of frog knowledge has at least 4 differing colour patterns from bastimentos...ha as always heeeeeellllpppp


----------



## Erinaceinae (Mar 26, 2007)

Ermm i've picked up blue jeans frogs while in Costa Rica a few years ago... should i be dead!?


----------



## BenjaminBoaz (Jan 6, 2006)

Elsa said:


> Ermm i've picked up blue jeans frogs while in Costa Rica a few years ago... should i be dead!?


No. It's not the deadliest. And most of them there toxins don't get through our skin unless there's a cut.


----------



## sambridge15 (Nov 22, 2009)

Elsa said:


> Ermm i've picked up blue jeans frogs while in Costa Rica a few years ago... should i be dead!?


not unless you had a cut although i doubt the frog appreciated being picked up due to there delicate skin:whistling2: why did you pick up a poison dartfrog in the first place seems like a very odd thing to do :lol2:


----------



## Erinaceinae (Mar 26, 2007)

sambridge15 said:


> not unless you had a cut although i doubt the frog appreciated being picked up due to there delicate skin:whistling2: why did you pick up a poison dartfrog in the first place seems like a very odd thing to do :lol2:


I think the guide had something to do with it, i was 12 or so at the time!


----------



## BenjaminBoaz (Jan 6, 2006)

Elsa said:


> I think the guide had something to do with it, i was 12 or so at the time!


The strawberry isn't that toxic in the wild compared to some others. I've seen them being handled from the wild by hand.


----------



## sambridge15 (Nov 22, 2009)

Elsa said:


> I think the guide had something to do with it, i was 12 or so at the time!


not the best of guides then :lol2:


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Elsa said:


> I think the guide had something to do with it, i was 12 or so at the time!


Hope you didn't poison the frog! :gasp:


----------



## BenjaminBoaz (Jan 6, 2006)

She died, just doesn't realise it yet.


----------



## Erinaceinae (Mar 26, 2007)

sambridge15 said:


> not the best of guides then :lol2:


He was quite native i think! And i think i'm still alive!?


----------



## kroot (Mar 11, 2010)

The 'blue jeans' for sale is in fact a salt creek, cute little bugger too:mf_dribble:
Confusing isn't.

I sorely tempted, but I'm still doing the racking for the frog room.


----------

